# Huns and Sharptails Around Woodworth



## GSPKurt (Dec 12, 2004)

All-
We are taking a trip to your great state for the Sharptail opener in a few weeks. We are staying in Woodworth. How is the hunting there, and how has the drought affected the hunting in that area? Any tips and input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

That area usually has some birds if youre willing to work for them. Not sure if the area is gonna be too good this year though. The center of the state is ULTRA DRY this year. Given that Sharps get all their moisture needs from foliage...this may mean hard times for them. Good luck.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Was at a 50th birthday party for a guy from Tuttle out at Lake Josephine on sunday.Some of the locals there said they were seeing good numbers of grouse and phesants.I grouse hunted up there last year but wasent's familar with the area.Took me a day to find them but then had know problem bagging a few-Good Luck


----------



## GSPKurt (Dec 12, 2004)

Thank you both for your input. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hunt west of there for grouse. You should be fine, just be conditioned for walking in hot weather.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I hunt that area a couple times a year and that area holds birds, but it is some big country. Be prepared to wear off some boot leather in hilly country and you will find birds if you have some decent dogs. I've spoken to some farmers in that area and they are seeing grouse, not a banner grouse year but they are out there.


----------



## GSPKurt (Dec 12, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Kurt, I see you do dog rescue. Good man. Special place in heaven.

That area used to have quite a few sunflower fields which can screw up a hunt as the grouse love the seeds and shade on hot days. If you hunt pasture hills they'll probably be in buckbrush or thornapple clumps when it's hot. Most of the grouse I see when doing field work are on field margins, seldom out very far from the edge. Woodworth is beautiful country.


----------



## GSPKurt (Dec 12, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> Kurt, I see you do dog rescue. Good man. Special place in heaven.


I get all the reward here when I place a dog that had maybe 2-3 days left to live and then hits the jackpot with a great family. I placed one that was scheduled to be put down that day when I got him- now he sleeps on the couch, goes fishing in the boat with his human, generally is livin' large! THAT'S why I do it. Greatest high in the world! :run:


----------

